# What breed??



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I do see some Golden-esque features in his head. Who knows. Golden, Sheltie, Shepherd, Border Collie... hard to tell from just one picture. He's cute. Good for you for helping him find a home.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

have no idea on what breed he is but he looks like my old dog Sally 
he is a cutie though and if I lived nearer I would have him in a heart beat
and dont worry about your room whats a bit of clutter between friends lol


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Aww, poor pupper. Maybe golden retriever/ dachshund? It is awesome that you kept him safe over night.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Aww, poor pupper. Maybe golden retriever/ dachshund? It is awesome that you kept him safe over night.


The first thing I thought was dachshund. My next guess would be border collie and/or golden retriever.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is my Duffy who is a Golden Sheltie mix. Duffy has a few white hairs on his chest. He had much more when he was a pup!


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

I thought dachshund at first too, but his legs are wee bit too long, he's like a deer. xD

I know he's somebodies pet, he had a color and tags.. but i have no way to find the person(as mentioned before, the number doesn't work and the house was empty), and we can't keep him and try and find his owner because we already have three dogs in the house, and our dachshund hates him.. So we decided to keep him overnight and hope the owners go to the SPCA to look for him.

I'm doing what i'd hope someone would do for me if one of my dogs were to get lost.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Aww, poor pupper. Maybe golden retriever/ dachshund? It is awesome that you kept him safe over night.


 
I was thinking the same thing.

Her face looks a lot like my MacKenzie.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Selli-Belle said:


> Here is my Duffy who is a Golden Sheltie mix. Duffy has a few white hairs on his chest. He had much more when he was a pup!


 One of those 'wash and wear' dogs I see. Very nice!:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I was on petfinder and saw a dog that looked so much like this one. Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Olean, NY | Moonshine. 



Thank you so much for helping this doggie. Both beautiful dogs.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a sweetheart he is. Those tufts on the ears are distinctive. I think dauschund is in there somewhere myself.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I am also thinking Dachshund the long haired ones look just like little goldens in the face, this is a mix so longer legs from some other breed


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I have no idea about the breed, but its nice of you to take him in and try to find his home.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't know--but I would be sure to have a vet clinic or the shelter scan him for a microchip it might help find his owners. Good luck!


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

he looks shepard/retriever-y


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Maybe Shephard/Golden. Very cute dog!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I also thought Dachsi right away. Perhaps also something tall and skinny like a sighthound?


----------

